# LiveFS CD ejects on restart



## jhriggs (Aug 20, 2010)

I have several FreeBSD servers at the data center.  As an administrative aid, I have always kept a LiveFS CD in each of the servers.  The boot order is set to HD first, CD second.  With this setup, if I have a hardware issue, I can connect to the IP KVM remotely, go into the boot menu to boot from the LiveFS CD, fix the issue, and reboot (defaulting to HD).

This has saved my tail many times and works beautifully!  BUT, I just created my 8.1 LiveFS CDs for the freshly upgraded servers, and it seems that when I exit sysinstall on the CD to reboot after finishing my work, the CD ejects.  Is this a new "feature" in 8.1?  Did it do this in 8.0 also, and I just never noticed because I (thankfully) didn't have to boot from the CD to fix anything?

This ruins my perfect recovery setup, because as soon as I boot from the CD once, I can never do it again until I make a trip to the data center to push the tray back in.  Is there a way to disable this behavior?  I haven't dug into it much yet.  It may be a simple fix, but if so, I figured someone here might save me the trouble of trying to track this down...


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Aug 20, 2010)

A power cycle should close an open cd tray.


----------



## jhriggs (Aug 20, 2010)

These are the laptop-style CD trays that don't go in and out on their own.  They just pop open a little bit and must be manually pulled out and pushed in.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like this is the source of your trouble.

http://www.mail-archive.com/svn-src-all@freebsd.org/msg24380.html

You may wish to bring this problem up on current, I'm not sure ejecting the cdrom automatically is a good behavior.


----------



## jhriggs (Aug 20, 2010)

Great find.  Thanks!  At least now I could build my own sysinstall without that and reroll the .iso for my purposes.  I will bring it up on -CURRENT.


----------

